# استشاره حول ثلاجه منزليه



## جبل ثمر (11 يونيو 2009)

عندي ثلاجه باب واحد ,, طلعت منها رائحه غير طبيعيه ((كيميائيه ))

مع انها تعمل ولا يزال التبريد فيها موجود ولكن تم اطفائها بسبب هذه الرائحه الغير طبيعيه

حتى ان الاشياء التي كانت بداخلها لم تعد صالحه بسبب تاثرها من هذه الرائحه

للعلم قبل فترة وجدت نفس هذه الرائحه عندما تعطل جهاز الفاكس بسبب حدوث صاعقه كهربائيه 


فما هو الخلل في هذه الحاله


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (15 يونيو 2009)

اخى العزيز برجاء مراجعة دائرة الكهرباء الخاصة بالثلاجة والتاكد من الوصلات جيدا لاحتمال حدوث تخمر فى وصلة كهربائية ادت الى هذة الرائحة نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارتها وهذا لن يمنع الثلاجة من العمل


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (19 يونيو 2009)

*اخى العزيز برجاء مراجعة دائرة الكهرباء الخاصة بالثلاجة والتاكد من الوصلات جيدا لاحتمال حدوث تخمر فى وصلة كهربائية ادت الى هذة الرائحة نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارتها وهذا لن يمنع الثلاجة من العمل*​


----------



## اشرف 66 (20 يونيو 2009)

عزيزى 
هناك طريقنين لوجود رائحه داخل الثلاجه

اما وجود تهريب غاز ببطىء و احتمال بعد فترة يضعف التبريد عندك

او ان هيتر التسخين وصل البلاستيك و عم يحرق فيه غير هيك ما فى 

لابد من الذهاب الى فنى تبريد لعمل الازم 

شكرا الك


----------



## khalid722 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ربما تلك الراءحة ناتج عن الماء الدي يتجمع في bac عند تااشتغال يسخن copresseur مم يجعل درجة الماء ترتفع وتضنتج تلك الراءحة


----------



## mikle (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## عبد السلام سلام (7 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز احياناً يكون هناك تخمر لبعض المواد التي تضعها داخل الثلاجة ادة الي هذه الرائحة ولحل مثل هذا الإشكال يتم تنظيف الثلاجة بالكامل بمواد معقمة وتجفيفها وإعادة تشغيلها لمدة اربعه وعشرون ساعة بدون ان تضع بدخلها اي مواد ومن ثم تضع المواد التي تريد ان تضعها


----------



## حسين تكنولوجيا (7 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز سبب هذه الحالة هو قلة غاز الشحنة (الفريوم) فلا تستطيع الثلاجة القيام بعملية التبريد فتحصل هذه الحالة في الثلاجة.
اخوك حسين تكنولوجيا (طالب مرحلة رابعة الجامعة التكنولوجية)


----------



## الطواب (8 يناير 2010)

ارجع الى الوصلات الكهربية


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز اذا كانت رائحه (نتنه) 
اعزك الله 
فهي رائحه الفريون 
يوجد تسريب في الشحنه 
والله اعلم


----------



## اشرف7 (4 أبريل 2010)

عاوز اعرف ماذا تعنى الحروف على كباس تكيف وهىlra وكيف يتم تحديد قدرة الكباس


----------



## رزق نصر (30 مايو 2010)

السلام لكم 
1- لا توجد علاقة بين الفاكس والثلاجة 
2-لم تذكر مواصفات الثلاجة
3-اذا كانت الثلاج من النوع الدفروست يكون هناك احتراق ملف ماتور المروحة الداخلى يفرز مادة (البوربان)


----------



## رزق نصر (30 مايو 2010)

معلومة وضع قطعة فحم فى الثلاجة يمنع الروئح الغير مرغوب فيها


----------



## رزق نصر (30 مايو 2010)

انا اعرف ان 5512 1.5ح
5519 2.25ح
5524 3ح


----------



## fatehy (31 مايو 2010)

*بخصوص الثلاجة التى ينبعث منها الرائحة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الأخ العزيز حضرتك تفضلت بأن الثلاجة باب واحد 
1- الاحتمال الاول : ان ثرموستات الثلاجة حدث به عدم توصيل جيد bad contact وهذا يؤدى الى سخونة الجزء الملامس وتنتقل الحرارة الى الفبر العاز مسببا احتراق جزئى مما ينتج عنه رائحة حريق 
وقد تزيد هذه الحالة الى ان تؤثر فى الفوم العازل بين جداري الثلاجة فيحترق , وقد حدث ان اشتعلت الاجزاء البلاستيكية المحيطة من قبل مما ينتج عنه الرائحة والدخان الى ان تصل حد الاحتراق .
2- الاحتمال الثانى: مفتاح الإضاءة تالف مما يجعل لمبة الكابينة مضاءة بإستمرار وقد تحدث سخونه فيما حولها فيتأثر البلاستيك محدثا رائحة .
3- الاحتمال الثالث : ان تكون الوصلات الموصلة للمبة الاضاءة اصيبت بعدم جودة التوصيل مما يؤدى الى انبعاث حرارى اثناء فتح الثلاجة مما يؤدى بدوره الى تسخين الإجزاء الملامسة الى حد الاحتراق الذى بدورة ينتج رائحة الحريق .
4- انت تقول ان الثلاجة تعمل وتبرد تمام معنى هذا انه لايوجد بها تهريب شحنة , علما بأن غاز الفريون لو تم تسريبه فى الثلاجة لايشم له رائحة وإنما لو خرج معه كمية من زيت التبريد والذى اصيب بالتلف احيانا يؤدى الى رائحة غير طبيعية بالثلاجة .
5- اخى الغالى : بعد التأكد مما سبق وان لم يكن هناك اى خطأ برجا فصل الثلاجة وغسلها تماما من الداخل بمحلول من الماء والخل , ثم تجفيف الثلاجة واعادة تشغيلها بعد وضع قطعة من الفحم النباتى 
فى حدود 100 سم مكعب داخل الثلاجة .
أرجو الا اكون اطلت عليك حديثى , وشكرا. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## نرمين احمد (12 يونيو 2010)

*ارجع الى الوصلات الكهربية *
ممكن يكون بها حرق فى الاسلاك او تكون الرائحه من المواد التي تضعها داخل الثلاجة ولعلاج هذه الرائحه يوضع فى اسفل الكابينه. فحم.​


----------



## حيو الأسد (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جيد


----------



## lhai (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور الاخ فتحي


----------



## جبريل الحشيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي
اعتقد انه يوجد في داخل الثلاجة تعفن في العازل نتيجة وصول الماء مما يوءدي لانبعاث رائحه والله اعلم.


----------



## fuadmidya (8 يناير 2011)

اخى عزيز
فؤاد كردي
فحص الدائرة ميكانيكي ممكن ليك ب فريزر او واير الكهربائي تالفة


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (9 يناير 2011)

اشرف7 قال:


> عاوز اعرف ماذا تعنى الحروف على كباس تكيف وهىlra وكيف يتم تحديد قدرة الكباس



اخي الحبيب

LRA = local rate amper وتعني الامبير المسحوب عند بداية التقويم , ويكون تقريبا 4 اضعاف الامبير العادي المسحوب فما فوق .

اضافة / وهناك الرمز FLA = full load amper ويقصد به الامبير التي يعمل عليه في الوضع الطبيعي .

تحياتي لك وللجميع


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (9 يناير 2011)

اخي الفاضل الكريم

قلت ان الثلاجة سليمة من ناحية التبريد ( الاحتمال الكهربائي وارد واحتمال التسريب برضوا محتمل )
ومن المعلوم ان للاطعمة درجات حفظ مختلفة فلو نقصت درجات الحفظ سوف تسبب في تحلل الاطعمة ( والتحلل يعتبر تفاعل كميائي ) وقد ينتج عنه روائح غير مرغوب بها , وهناك احتمال وجود الرطوبة التي تعمل على تكون الفطريات والبكتيريا والتي لها شأن كبير في تكون الروائح المزعجة .

انصح بعمل صيانة دورية تشمل الاجزاء الكهربائية وكذلك النظافة العامة للثلاجة وتفقد مجاري التصريف .

معلومة عامة / يعمل الفحم على امتصاص الروائح وكذلك التمر .

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## موسكل (9 يناير 2011)

ضع فيها قطعة فحم


----------



## موسكل (9 يناير 2011)

ضع فى الداخل قطعة فحم


----------



## اسلامكوكزو (9 يناير 2011)

فهي رائحه الفريون 
يوجد تسريب في الشحنه


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (10 يناير 2011)

والله اعلم مظنش انها وصلات كهربية خالص
لكن تنفيث فى الlow
او هيتر تلاجة بيحرق البلاستيك زى ما قال احد الاخوة 
و بما انها باب واحد يبقا مفيش هيتر ع حد علمى لأن الباب الواحد بتبقا ديفروست
دا طبعا كله بعد التأكد من ان الريحة نفسها مش رائحة مأكولات بايظة فى التلاجة


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (10 يناير 2011)

الاخ الغالي فيما يبدو من وصف ثلاجتك ان بها تسريب بطى للفريون اعد تشغيل الثلاجه اذا لاحظت ان التبريد قل تدريجيا فهاذا يواكد ما اشرت اليه وللا يكون شورت ادى لحدوث تفاعل مع العازل او البلاستيك واستبعد وجود هيتر نظرا لان الثلاجه باب واحد


----------



## عواد عوض عواد (13 مارس 2011)

عزيزى السائل لقد قالو الكثير عن هذه الحاله ومن الممكن ان يكون برف الثلاجه علاج قد انتهى مدة صلاحيته وينتج عنها رائحه كيميائيه توثر على الأطعمه أما الناتجه عن الفاكس فهذا شيىء طبيعى وذلك نتيجة شرز الكهرباء وذلك لفتره قصيره جداً خلال وقوع الشرز .eng:awaad awad


----------



## فالكون شاهين (13 مارس 2011)

اذا كانت الثلاجه تقوم بالتبريد والفصل اتوماتيكا بفعل الثرموستات فلا يوجد عيب بدائره التبريد واذا كان هناك حوض ماء فوق الموتور فهو السبب فى هذه الرائحة اما كان المسبب الماكولات فممكن غسل الثلاجه ثم وضع قطعه من الفحم داخل الثلاجه او المسبب الكهرباء التى اشارت عليها فى اتلاف التوصيلات وهذه الثلاجات ذات الباب الواحد لايوجد بها سخانات


----------



## saad2002 (18 يناير 2012)

اخى العزيز كيف تعرف اذا كان هذا بسبب تسريب ام لا بدون ادوات .
افرغ الثلاجة من اى شيئ ثم شغل الثلاجة ومرر لهب داخل الفريزر فإذا تغير لون اللهب الى اخضر تقريبا يكون هناك تنفيس .
 والله الموفق .


----------



## اتامر (10 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز الرائحه ناتجه عن ارتفاع درجة حرارةالثلاجه اثناء توقفها او اثناء انقطاع التيار الكهربائي وهي حاله طبيعيه 
لذلك نقترح عليك قطعه من الفحم الطبيعي داخل الثلاجه بشكل دائم فهي تقوم بامتصاص جميع الروائح


----------



## اتامر (10 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2578422#post2578422#ixzz1lxrHrJ6I

اخي العزيز الرائحه ناتجه عن ارتفاع درجة حرارةالثلاجه اثناء توقفها او اثناء انقطاع التيار الكهربائي وهي حاله طبيعيه 
لذلك نقترح عليك وضع قطعه من الفحم الطبيعي داخل الثلاجه بشكل دائم فهي تقوم بامتصاص جميع الروائح


----------



## ابو محمدصلاح (1 أكتوبر 2014)

:84:اخى العزيز برجاء مراجعة دائرة الكهرباء الخاصة بالثلاجة والتاكد من الوصلات جيدا لاحتمال حدوث تخمر فى وصلة كهربائية ادت الى هذة الرائحة نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارتها وهذا لن يمنع الثلاجة من العمل


----------

